# Do you like being naked?



## Improbable_Violence

Absolutely not. It feels too exposed, too vulnerable, and isn't "sharp" enough if that makes any sense. I actually prefer the exact opposite: full dress such as tuxedos and marching band uniforms.


----------



## EmileeArsenic

Not really... I prefer being corsetted. I love the pressure on my ribcage - strange, I know, but it's lovely to me.

I'm comfy around naked people, though. Years ago, in San Francisco I did Bay to Breakers, and ended up having a really cool conversation with a really nice nudist couple my friend and I walked with for a couple of miles.


----------



## telepariah

Definitely. I used to sleep naked but my wife convinced me how much sweat and dead skin I was leaving on the sheets and I started wearing pajama shorts and a t-shirt. Once in a while I revert to nakedness and it feels great. I walk around my house naked after I shower and I love to be naked outdoors. I'm not a nudist exactly, but when I am out in the mountains I love to skinny-dip in icy tarns. I have a few other friends who will do that too but most just sit down and wait for us to finish swimming. Swimsuit optional hot springs are a great pleasure too.

I'm not entirely shameless though. As a child I used to have recurring nightmares about arriving at school, removing my snowsuit, and realizing I had forgotten to wear pants or underwear. :blushed:


----------



## Angus512

telepariah said:


> I'm not entirely shameless though. As a child I used to have recurring nightmares about arriving at school, removing my snowsuit, and realizing I had forgotten to wear pants or underwear. :blushed:


*trousers

seriously, the motherland is not impressed.


----------



## snail

I am naked right now. I live at a nudist park to avoid situations in which others might try to take away that right. I hope someday all people will have the freedom to decide for themselves whether they wish to wear clothing, and will be allowed to act on their choices as they see fit. We own our bodies, and it is wrong that anyone would try to intimidate us into covering them up against our wills, especially those who make such oppressive rules for the sake of shaming us for our visual diversity or because they associate all nudity with pornography.


----------



## nevermore

Naw, I'm hairy and don't like looking at that shit. Unless I've shaved of course. :wink:


----------



## Spades

Not personally. I need a layer between my privates and the dirty infectious outside world  Also breast support is nice.


----------



## SeñorTaco

Pants? What are these pants that you speak of? Do they fly?


----------



## telepariah

Angus512 said:


> *trousers
> 
> seriously, the motherland is not impressed.


I've never uttered the word trousers in my life. :tongue:


----------



## mrkedi

I am not too sure about this one, I only like to get naked in certain circumstances and even then I still keep my undies on.


----------



## Swede

Yeah, not a problem for me - I prefer naked. I sleep naked and try to spend most of my long weekend mornings naked. (Generally until my husbands asks me "Are we going to put on any clothes at all today?") I do have a bad habit of not closing the blinds, so I may have given the neighbors more to look at than they'd like... oh well - they can always look away! I confess that I have flung myself behind the couch on a few occasions.

@_snail_ - I totally agree that some societies "associate all nudity with pornography". Sweden is very different than the US in that respect. My parents walked around the house naked when us kids grew up, there were no locker-rooms in the gyms or swim halls, the beaches were top-less, we swam naked in the ocean after the sauna. We learned how real and different people look and that naked really is not a big deal.


----------



## monemi

My 4yo stripped at the splash pad yesterday. I learned most Canadians just laugh when they see a 4yo strip at the splash pad. A couple of old women glared at me.


----------



## Angus512

telepariah said:


> I've never uttered the word trousers in my life. :tongue:


you should learn well from this then. see the error of your ways, change them, be happy  of course you _could _fail to learn, but i'd call that unwise.


----------



## Alles_Paletti

Preferably not in public. I'm not even that comfortable on the beach or with short trousers.

It's not that I don't like the way I look, but I don't like the thought of being exposed. 

At home, often. It's just convenient.


----------



## telepariah

Angus512 said:


> you should learn well from this then. see the error of your ways, change them, be happy  of course you _could _fail to learn, but i'd call that unwise.


I'd wager we mean different things when we use the word knickers as well. No biggie. I'd rather be nekkid than get me knickers in a twist. :mellow:


----------



## refugee

Not really, I like lounging around in cotton boxers and a t-shirt though.


----------



## Narcotic

I like being naked, even when I'm not showering or making sex.

A couple of times I would sleep naked even if I was crashing at a friend's house after a house party. One particular morning, a girl sat down on the end of the mattress to talk to me and I took great delight in informing her that I was completely naked.

I later ended up going out with her for several months.


----------



## Tuscan Dreamscape

Ohhhhhh, naked is nice...although, almost naked is just a bit nicer, maybe cotton boxers and a pair of thick socks...hmmmmm


----------



## Angus512

Narcotic said:


> I like being naked, even when I'm not showering or making sex.
> 
> A couple of times I would sleep naked even if I was crashing at a friend's house after a house party. One particular morning, a girl sat down on the end of the mattress to talk to me and I took great delight in informing her that I was completely naked.
> 
> I later ended up going out with her for several months.


you Lad.


----------



## electricky

In theory it seems awesome, in practice though it doesn't work out for me, at least not at my current level of fitness. I just don't like the feel of things drooping. I need at least a leisure bra, and undies are usually good to have for sitting convenience.


----------



## niffer

Going to a nude beach today (but going to stay dressed). Just thought I should let you guys know.


----------



## Law

I do, and some people find it odd that I sleep in the nude...I started when I was 19 (a decade ago), and I can't go back. It's so free!

I'm a slight exhibitionist, too.


----------



## Talfdm

OMG WTF BRO said:


> Shame with this *secksy bodeh* :blushed:


Was a second away from Google Searching it when it clicked :laughing:


----------



## ronrz567

I just put a blanket on when I sleep. It's really comfy.


----------



## elixare

I love being naked

In fact, society would be better off if everyone would just run around naked

Alas


----------



## Bricolage

childofprodigy said:


> I love being naked
> 
> In fact, society would be better off if everyone would just run around naked
> 
> Alas


I don't even want to think about the ramifications for public transportation. That would smell like a fucking zoo. Whoops, thought about it.


----------



## Bricolage

niffer said:


> Going to a nude beach today *(but going to stay dressed)*. Just thought I should let you guys know.


Weaksauce.


----------



## Roland Khan

Where's the option for "only when I sleep"?


----------



## milti

No, though I like the idea of minimal clothing. Unless I know I'll be completely alone, I don't care for being naked.


----------



## Brynja

I HAVE to sleep naked. Otherwise, I feel like I am being choked in my sleep. On that note, I am one of those people that cant stand tags in my clothes. I think it would be nice to have a large piece of private land that I could be as little dressed as I felt like it too though but I am not into nudist colonies or any such thing.


----------



## Avidya

I can't stand being naked.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

I would prefer being naked the majority of the day (but that's probably cuz I'd enjoy fucking for the majority of the day, so I'm not sure if that counts :tongue: )


----------



## Wonszu

I like to walk butt-naked. Off course if nobody is at home. Often after taking a bath I take my sweet time to wear anything on. Not from perversion or anything, I don't want to flash anybody xD It just feels nice to be fresh and clean after a long day and not worrying about wearing anything.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

I do, but I have the weirdest thing about my penis. No joke.

I swear to jebus it's because I'm circumcised, and wouldn't have this problem if I wasn't. But when I'm naked my lil' string worm feels like a bird is just gonna swoop down and pluck it off. I imagine this is much how a male lion without a mane feels. I use that as an example because the more bush I have wildin' down there the less of a panic attack I get.


----------



## Obscure

Umm not really. 
I'm already in boxers briefs high shorts and a light bretelle shirt thingy.

If I lived alone, I would have dropped the shorts and the bretelle and stay in boxers and bra, for sleeping.
Sleeping naked isn't comfy and hygienic. I'd rather change boxers everyday then bed sheets >.>


----------



## Bricolage

Avidya said:


> *I can't stand* being naked.


You sure can sit being naked though. :laughing:


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

The only thing keeping my clothes on is society. 

I wear boxers around the house for the sake of my neighbors only.


----------



## Lettusaurus

I figure my neighbors like what they see. I don't even have blinds and i'm naked half the time.


----------



## Eudaimonia

shakti said:


> Now, this is what I call a good poll! I am a nudist, so I obviously adore being naked and having other naked people around me...there is nothing that compares to being naked in nature and feeling the sea and sun caress your privates!


Why do you call them privates when they are no longer private?


----------



## Eudaimonia

Lettusaurus said:


> I figure my neighbors like what they see. I don't even have blinds and i'm naked half the time.


Yes, as his neighbour, I can say that this is actually true.


----------



## shakti

Scruzz said:


> Why do you call them privates when they are no longer private?


Because if I called them my publics nobody would know what I was talking about ;-)


----------



## Eudaimonia

shakti said:


> Because if I called them my publics nobody would know what I was talking about ;-)


Too true. LOL!


----------



## 66767

Goodness, no. I like sleeping with just a tank top and shorts, but any less than that, and I will feel downright uncomfortable. I think this feeling stems from my paranoia that someone is always watching me.


----------



## emmylouise

I don't like lounging around _fully_ naked, I actually feel more comfortable in my underwear.


----------



## Vivid Melody

There should be a "sometimes" option.


----------



## Death Persuades

Yes. I love being nude when I'm by myself... But I am a bit self-conscious, so no nudist meetings or anything x( I even need 10 billion tonnes of compliments and encouragement from partners before I feel comfortable being nude with them :/


----------



## Kyandigaru

Yes i like being naked even if i (currently) have five rolls and two stomachs.


----------



## dragthewaters

Yes. I wish I didn't have to live with roommates so I could be naked all the time when I was home....


----------



## Eudaimonia

enscorcelled97 said:


> Goodness, no. I like sleeping with just a tank top and shorts, but any less than that, and I will feel downright uncomfortable. I think this feeling stems from my paranoia that someone is always watching me.











because we are watching you


----------



## 66767

Scruzz said:


> View attachment 87064
> 
> 
> because we are watching you


I'm suddenly no longer ready to go to bed xD


----------



## Moonshake

Fiancé-approved professional nudist right here


----------



## misterjc0612

Hmm, sometimes I do. I kind of like being naked to work on being more confident and things like that. Makes me feel more self-expressive and free. Not that I would run around the house naked, but you get the gist. hah


----------



## Slider

I sleep naked. 

I walk around naked.

...in my house.


Haha.


----------



## hulia

Not really. The most I ever go would be shirtless, but I wouldn't walk around (the house) or sleep completely naked.


----------



## Yuna

Not at all. I've issues with my body.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I sleep nude & am nude after showering if nobody's home. 
Around a pool or otherwise outdoors would depend upon who's around. I'm in better than average shape & comfortable being nude while in the company of like minded adults but I become uncomfortable if anybody points or stares at my privates too long.


----------



## EccentricSiren

I love being naked. I love skinny-dipping, I've slept naked for more than half my life, I participate in spiritual rituals that involve nudity. I just find it to be a beautiful, freeing experience.


----------



## FullmetalHeart

The answer is yes! I like it a lot. Mostly, I enjoy it after I have taken a shower and feel clean. I would probably sleep that way, but I still live with my family. I don't enjoy it when prying eyes are around. I could probably get used to being naked around others, but I like my modesty.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

if it was hot and I had plenty of sunscreen, sure. otherwise, no. I get cold too easily :tongue:


----------



## athenian200

I can admit that it's physically comfortable, certainly. But I don't think I could really enjoy being naked unless it was socially acceptable and popular. As in, if people just went around that way and thought nothing of it. The way things are, I just don't care for how unprepared, casual, and sexually open it makes you seem. These thoughts affect me too much even while alone, for me to be comfortable that way.

Even then, walking or running might be uncomfortable due to a lack of support. Swimming or lounging around would be easier, though. If there's one place people should be allowed to go naked, it's in the water. All swimming pools and beaches, in particular.

I do love going barefoot, though. My feet are the part of my body I can least stand to have covered up or confined, and that's honestly as much as I want/need to push the envelope socially. I mean, feet should not be regarded differently from hands... they can be far more useful and adaptable without shoes. With shoes on, they're not good for much besides walking, running, or kicking.

Oddly enough, though... I don't think I'd be terribly upset if I saw someone else naked. I mean, if someone were to just suddenly reach a point where they couldn't stand being in their clothes any longer and pulled them all off in front of me, I'd probably do and say nothing about it. I don't like for people to be uncomfortable, and if that's what they need to be comfortable, I won't be the one to deny them that comfort. Even if I wouldn't necessarily join them. Does that make sense?


----------



## GoosePeelings

Not really.


----------



## zazara

Yes. It feels natural and freeing.
I do enjoy wearing clothes too of course! :laughing:


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

Yes, and I figure the world would be a happier place if nudity got mainstream.


----------



## LibertyPrime

<.< nope, but I don't like wearing heavy upper body clothing.

I like clothing, because I can express who I am through what I wear. Why throw that away?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

The freedom to share my individuality with other likeminded adults, I kinda dig the attention women give me.
LOL it's akin to being on the dessert menu but with the understanding that you're all sold out.


----------



## Chesire Tower

niffer said:


> Do you like being naked? Do you like reclining in bed feeling like a statuesque Roman God? Please vote.


For me, that would be God_dess_ Yes, I love to sleep in the nude and if no one else is around; I walk around my apartment topless as well.

I learned the hard way - getting a skin abrasion; that it was preferable to only be half nude when sitting down. 

:blushed:


----------



## Derange At 170

Used to be nekkid all the time when I still lived with my mom. My room was huge and she was afraid to bother me so it was naked time pretty much all the time cuz I sleep naked and don't bother getting dressed unless I have to. My neighbours probably saw me naked all the time.

Now living with roommates, I'm a lot less naked. Especially cuz my door randomly opens from time to time.

I'm fine with people seeing me naked too. Plus I'm quite the exhibitionist with a hot bod so whatever.

It's never a conscious choice, though. More like an apathy towards it.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Clothes don't bother me too much, but I would say that if I have to pick one, I would prefer the ability to be naked over fully clothed. I don't typically do it since I have been known to just be used to it and forget.

Mainly, I just don't like it when my clothes get bunched up. I have found that getting good microfiber trunks works well for with pants. CK Bold and Steel are my go-to. Even still, I can walk around in my underwear, and I barely notice they're on. YMMV.

The major time where I think, "God I wish I could just rip my clothes off," is in the summer time where it can get well over 100 degrees. Sweat + cotton anything = discomfort.

So I guess what I am saying is that my nudity is more for pragmatism than enjoyment. I do enjoy skinny-dipping though.


----------



## Satan Claus

After reading some of these responses.....God the internet freaks me out.


No, I do not like being naked.


----------



## teekhov

Only when I read, for some reason.


----------



## fihe

No, I feel disgusting naked. Since it's winter, I also feel cold.


----------



## ColorsWolf

shakti said:


> Now, this is what I call a good poll! I am a nudist, so I obviously adore being naked and having other naked people around me...there is nothing that compares to being naked in nature and feeling the sea and sun caress your privates!


I agree, but I don't call myself any thing.~

I find it bizarre that people think it's normal to constantly wear woven together strips of fabric even when the weather makes it impractical.~

How did having no issues with oneself become "weird" and having a slew of psychological issues just concerning the way you were born when you have no physical health problems become "normal"?~

The majority of these "societies" are often filled and controlled by illogical and self-destructive individuals.~

Why must I fight to be "myself"?~ I am not my clothes, they are not a part of me, I take them off and I am just me.~


----------



## Uviteru

Yes! I love being naked. @snail and I even live in a nudist park.


----------



## snail

I have preferred nudity for as long as I can remember. I was born naked, and clothing has always been uncomfortable and restrictive for me. Now that I am old enough to make decisions about my own body, I choose to live someplace where I am not expected to wear clothes. Ideally, nudity would be legal everywhere because it is a basic right. 

As you have seen, my husband @Uviteru is also a nudist. For him, it is almost as much about rejecting body shame as it is about comfort. Everyone here at the park has his or her own reasons, ranging from therapeutic empowerment and spiritual consistency to getting a tan without any tan lines.


----------



## iemanja

Nope hahaha. Only if it's being admired by the guy I love


----------



## William I am

Yes, unless I'm cold.


----------



## ColorsWolf

snail said:


> I have preferred nudity for as long as I can remember. I was born naked, and clothing has always been uncomfortable and restrictive for me. Now that I am old enough to make decisions about my own body, I choose to live someplace where I am not expected to wear clothes. Ideally, nudity would be legal everywhere because it is a basic right.
> 
> As you have seen, my husband @Uviteru is also a nudist. For him, it is almost as much about rejecting body shame as it is about comfort. Everyone here at the park has his or her own reasons, ranging from therapeutic empowerment and spiritual consistency to getting a tan without any tan lines.


But why must we be restricted from being ourselves outside of very small sections of this world?~ Other people say NOT to make comparisons between the two, but the two are very much the same when it comes to discrimination and persecution: Human Slavery of Africans were treated as "property" because they were thought not to have any "rights" at all, that they were some how inherently "less" than their "Masters".~ 

We are treated as "weird" and "bizarre" even "sex criminals" and "deviants", it is ILLEGAL in many illogical false-civilized ignorantly-religiously-dictated places of Humans, which is sadly the majority, to be ourselves, because all of Humanity is treated by many other Humans as having absolutely NO "rights" to be "themselves" (naked) as if we inherently "should" go along with this without any complaints.~

Segregation, discrimination, generalizing, criminalization, negative stereo-typing.~

The comparisons are startling: "separate but equal", doesn't sound very "equal" does it?~

When we refuse this religiously originating oppression we are considered as going against what is "majority accepted" and often met with confusion and at times of course the most basic of Human reactions to things they don't understand: hostility.~

Some day there will be a reckoning like Moses lead his people to freedom from persecution, so will we: we Humans who just want the basic of all civilized rights in civilized societies: to be Human.~

I for one: REFUSE to be oppressed, segregated, discriminated, criminalized, and treated like some kind of insane sexual maniac simply for wanting to EXIST without speaking up!~

This is one Human who will NOT be religiously and illogically oppressed "like a good insane docile Human with a lack of intelligence and a lack of desire to question what is acceptable no matter how popular it is".~


----------



## Chas23

I like being naked when I'm going to bed. Naked cuddling is amazing!


----------



## snail

ColorsWolf said:


> But why must we be restricted from being ourselves outside of very small sections of this world?~ Other people say NOT to make comparisons between the two, but the two are very much the same when it comes to discrimination and persecution: Human Slavery of Africans were treated as "property" because they were thought not to have any "rights" at all, that they were some how inherently "less" than their "Masters".~
> 
> We are treated as "weird" and "bizarre" even "sex criminals" and "deviants", it is ILLEGAL in many illogical false-civilized ignorantly-religiously-dictated places of Humans, which is sadly the majority, to be ourselves, because all of Humanity is treated by many other Humans as having absolutely NO "rights" to be "themselves" (naked) as if we inherently "should" go along with this without any complaints.~
> 
> Segregation, discrimination, generalizing, criminalization, negative stereo-typing.~
> 
> The comparisons are startling: "separate but equal", doesn't sound very "equal" does it?~
> 
> When we refuse this religiously originating oppression we are considered as going against what is "majority accepted" and often met with confusion and at times of course the most basic of Human reactions to things they don't understand: hostility.~
> 
> Some day there will be a reckoning like Moses lead his people to freedom from persecution, so will we: we Humans who just want the basic of all civilized rights in civilized societies: to be Human.~
> 
> I for one: REFUSE to be oppressed, segregated, discriminated, criminalized, and treated like some kind of insane sexual maniac simply for wanting to EXIST without speaking up!~
> 
> This is one Human who will NOT be religiously and illogically oppressed "like a good insane docile Human with a lack of intelligence and a lack of desire to question what is acceptable no matter how popular it is".~


I have friends who are part of an organization designed to protect nudists' rights. If you are being sincere, you might be interested in joining such a group.


----------



## ColorsWolf

You're missing the point, it's NOT a 'nudist right' we're simply 'Humans' that want the right to LEGALLY EXIST AS HUMANS.~

It is simple logic: this shouldn't even be an issue, but it is because so many are illogical and continue to let their lives be dictated by the very same religious principles that even those who have fled to a country like the U.S.A. to escape from.~

I WILL march for the right to exist legally, just like the those with a culture and commonality of discrimination they call "Black" did with Martin Luther King.~

It's NOT enough to just have "separate but equal" "places" for "our kind" to exist peacefully, it will NEVER be 'enough' until existing is not only made legal but a constitutional right at least in the U.S.A after all it is not illegal for a woman to walk down the street in very skimpy clothing while in other countries they would KILL her for such a thing: why should going all the way and not wearing any clothing at all be any different?~

I will help out where ever and whenever I can: I promise that, even though I most likely will often be VERY busy with my job in U.S.A. Navy, I will FIND and MAKE the time, because THIS is IMPORTANT to ME!~

Sincerely, 

ColorsWolf


----------



## MisterDantes

Human72 said:


> I love to be naked and am very comfortable being naked.


With that avatar of yours, i can't help but reading that in a creepy sinister tone XD


----------



## Ugunti

MisterDantes said:


> With that avatar of yours, i can't help but reading that in a creepy sinister tone XD


I also like long walks on the beach and kittens and talking about feelings MWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## nuut

No not really


----------



## Saphira93

I dont like beeing naked. When i am naked i feel... naked. Well i am not ugly. I am fit and young, but not everyone should see it...


----------



## DualGnosis

Yes.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Only when posting at PerC. :happy:


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

Only if I'm alone in my room, but outside in public no way haha! I'm way to shy to do that. 
And yes it feels nice when I'm naked as I'm laying on my bed.


----------



## Thomas60

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Only when posting at PerC. :happy:


Your bad jokes always make me smile... secretly


----------



## SouthernSaxon

Yes, I like it...a lot...


----------



## Bricolage

I actually like how my clothes feel - soft, comfy, warm in winter, etc. - and I don't want my chair or couch reeking of buttcrack.


----------



## bettiepage

I love being naked. I fail to understand why this is in the health and fitness section, though.


----------



## tanstaafl28

bettiepage said:


> I love being naked. I fail to understand why this is in the health and fitness section, though.


A username such as yours? That's not a huge leap.


----------



## ColorsWolf

bettiepage said:


> I love being naked. I fail to understand why this is in the health and fitness section, though.


Because having a mental problem with being naked is definitely unhealthy and wearing clothing when practicality says otherwise is unhealthy especially when you can die from it like heatstroke in tropical climates.~


----------



## cinnabun

Is it arrogant of me to think I look good naked? Jokes:tongue:. It doesn't bother me, it's how we were brought into this world after all. It's your body, you should be comfortable with it.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Totally Nude Aerobics:Amazon


----------



## School

Ew, no. 

I've never understood why people like it so much. You don't have any protection against anything. You are very vulnerable when you're naked.


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

I suppose being naked in your appartment with someone you really like and trust, and knowing no one else will bother you, would be nice.


----------



## Riptide

Yes I can only sleep well when naked


----------



## BlissfulDreams

Yes. It's pretty fun. I like to lounge around naked sometimes. It doesn't even have to be hot in the house. Sometimes the cool air is sort of invigorating.

I used to be so uptight about nudity but I've grown relaxed about it. My family was really weird about it. My sister also liked to barge into my room unannounced and then refuse to leave. So one day I had enough and just decided to sit around naked. She'd walk in and get all flustered. After a few times of this happening and her getting frustrated, she taught herself to knock and ask before coming in. It was wonderful! I should have done that much sooner.


----------



## ColorsWolf

School said:


> Ew, no.
> 
> I've never understood why people like it so much. You don't have any protection against anything. You are very vulnerable when you're naked.


I don't know what kind of clothes you wear, but my clothing does not "protect" me from much...in fact I don't think I can think of any thing my clothes "protect" me from unless I'm trying to kick a boulder for no apparent reason, but even with a steel-toed boot that still hurts, oh and people stepping on my feet during marching but I'm not in the Navy any more so I don't have to worry about that stupidity any more.~

Oh yeah and the "cold", but thankfully I tend to live in places where it is hot most of year instead of the other way around.~


----------



## sacrosanctsun

Being naked is pretty great. I tried to write poetry naked once, but then other family remembers got home.


----------



## School

ColorsWolf said:


> I don't know what kind of clothes you wear, but my clothing does not "protect" me from much...in fact I don't think I can think of any thing my clothes "protect" me from unless I'm trying to kick a boulder for no apparent reason, but even with a steel-toed boot that still hurts, oh and people stepping on my feet during marching but I'm not in the Navy any more so I don't have to worry about that stupidity any more.~
> 
> Oh yeah and the "cold", but thankfully I tend to live in places where it is hot most of year instead of the other way around.~


The sun? Bugs? People seeing stuff they're not supposed to see? Getting scratched by bushes when you go for a walk in the forest?

Also, even underwear makes a big difference.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

I like to have sex as often as possible, so I guess by extension that means I like being naked as often as possible


----------



## ColorsWolf

School said:


> The sun? Bugs? People seeing stuff they're not supposed to see? Getting scratched by bushes when you go for a walk in the forest?
> 
> Also, even underwear makes a big difference.


The sun?~ I was born with Jaundice so I had yellow skin with no pigment to my skin, so my parents put me out in the sun as a newborn: now I have a permanent all-over dark-brown tan.~ I've only used sun-screen a handful of times in my entire life and I've never had any skin-related illnesses.~

You ever hear the joke about Mexicans (I'm American-Mexican) and sun-screen?~ 

"What do we Mexicans use for sun-screen?~ The sweat from our forehead!~ ^_^"

Bugs?~ I don't know whether it's because light-skinned people taste better or people who wear a lot of artificial sweet smelling stuff (I like my natural smell), but I don't get bit nearly as much as other people and the times that I have I've toughed up over the years.~

You're talking to some one who has worn shorts, tank-tops, and nothing else for most of his life (yes I love being barefooted and barehanded).~


People seeing stuff they're not supposed to see?~ According to whom?~ You?~ Is this your body?~ I don't think so, so you have no authority over any thing "showing" or "not-showing".~ You want to hate yourself, go ahead, but if you don't like other people then just look away.~  Your issues are your's to deal with, not mine.~ Take them some where else.~ ^_^


Underwear DOES make a big difference, some times I feel like wearing boxers (because any thing else makes me sweat like crazy on the count of me being hairy-like a relative of Sasquatch) and some times I don't feel like wearing underwear and both times they do make a difference.~ 

By the way, before you start going off the deep-end with the concept of "support": I've read studies where prolonged "support" can actually destroy your body's ability to "support" itself as the muscles that keep your parts "up" become weak from lack of use, this is especially true for women and bras and actually wearing bras can actually INCREASE a woman's chance of getting breast-cancer as the lymph nodes located in the breasts that boost the immune system MUST "MOVE" (bounce) to work.~


Some times I wear clothes and some times I don't.~ Some times for practical reasons and some times just because I feel like it.~ We are born without clothes naturally.~ When we are not wearing clothes, we are simply 'us'.~ Making a big fuss over simply existing is silly to me.~


----------



## Christian Exodia

It feels so weird being naked. I just feel so unclean when naked; I can really only stand it in the shower, when the water washes away my cares.

I love my pajama pants, boxer briefs, and a t-shirt.


----------



## Indiana Dan

No because I have extra fat and and inordinate amount of moles, so basically it would be disrespectful to others.


----------



## JTHearts

No it makes me feel cold.


----------



## Kabosu

If by myself and inside, yes. I kind of get territorial like that though but I generally sleep in the nude.
It makes me more sensitive to hearing knocks on the door - that's meant strictly for private spaces.


----------



## illusiondesirekarma

I definitely love to be naked and am annoyed when I can't have naked time. 

Sent from my Z660G using Tapatalk


----------



## laura palmer

i dislike wearing pants. i basically live in spandex booty shorts


----------



## NatureChaser

Being naked??? Hell no, but whenever I take shower.


----------



## RHe

Oh, I love being naked alright, but I also cannot resist a good dressing gown that makes me look like some villain from a TV show/film and feels nice against skin.


----------



## CosmicJalapeno

Hell yeah. That's one of the main reasons why I can't wait to get my own place again. I love being able to walk around naked. It just feels way more comfortable than having to cloths. I love how it feels when you have a light breeze hitting up against you too. Ugh ... I really need to get my own place.


----------



## Wellsy

eh I don'r like my bits swinging about for the most part.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

I like being naked if I am showered and my hair is done. otherwise, no


----------



## Purrfessor

I've never been naked in front of somebody else as a friend before. I think it would be nice.  as a trust and comfort exercise. Like "nothing to hide from you" message. Would also like to be naked and outside to connect with nature more intimately. Wearing clothes is like telling the rain "I hate you don't touch me". I'd like to communicate with the rain the very opposite.  Touch me all over rain, I want you.


----------



## lunai

Actually no. I like being fully clothed, and I love socks. The feeling of clothing or fabric feels nice if it's soft.


----------



## blood roots

Yes, but I like my clothes just as much.


----------



## deathbyorca

I love being naked! I also love sunbathing nude and being shirtless for the most part.


----------



## VioletTru

Yes!!!

*strikes pose in the mirror*

Faaabulous!!! 

I wanna frolic through a beautiful meadow of flowers in da nood to the sound of cheesy instrumentals, singing "Born Free" while whippin' ma hurrr back and forth in slow motion in a state of UTTER DELIRIUM...

...Okay, not really, I'm just having a moment. (Okay, I admit it, it's still an awesome thought.)

...Hey, has anyone here actually ever gone streaking before? And if yes, is it really as exhilarating as people describe it to be? Did it set your soul on fiyah?


----------



## hailfire

Yep, I love being naked as long as I'm in my own space indoors. I also like sleeping naked. However, whether I'm awake or sleeping in the vast majority of instances, I need to wear socks. I don't like that "cold exposed feet" feeling which I have no better way of describing.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

I like being topless with (boy*) shorts on. Though being naked is alright... feels kinda... nakedy, I dunno. Too revealing is perhaps what I'm groping for (pun intended:wink. But I do sleep naked pretty much always.

* - sometimes

PS - No creeper PMs in response to this please and thank you.


----------



## x_Rosa_x

When going to sleepy , I find that having no pants overlaid upon my flesh much more pleasing to the eye and towards comfort .

I've fantasized about walking around half naked whilst my boyfriend ("which I don't have") is watching tv an looks over an stares at my bum while I'm trying to get things from the top shelf or make cereal then cant resist comes over an snogs my mouth.


----------



## Aquamarine

Yes, but only for my partner and for myself. :blushed:


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

During summer, yes. Even in a heated house in Wisconsin when it's 15 degrees outside you _don't _want to be naked.


----------



## Raiju

Yes! Being naked feels liberating and glorious roud:


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

LOL. This thread. And my answer to this is a resounding YES. I love walking around the house in just my undies which disturbs my mother greatly ,and she has banned me from doing so in her presence. :laughing: I'm also that one person in the women's fitness center changing room who has no problem whatsoever being completely naked. Well, me and the wrinkly old ladies too.


----------



## 66393

DaphneDelRey said:


> I like being topless with (boy*) shorts on. Though being naked is alright... feels kinda... nakedy, I dunno. Too revealing is perhaps what I'm groping for (pun intended:wink. But I do sleep naked pretty much always.
> 
> * - sometimes
> 
> PS - No creeper PMs in response to this please and thank you.











the creepers are out of control here


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Who doesn't like being naked?


----------



## allergy

I don't like being completely naked, but I put yes anyways. I've got to have underwear on.


----------



## josekunj

I love being naked and nude wearing no clothes..but why...its like an addiction....I dont even intend to do all that.But even then i go naked at home and do weird things like trying to lick penis and masturbating.....Going to beach and take off all clothes and trying to show my naked body at least to someone..BUT WHY ALL THIS?? HELP I LOVE TO STAY NAKED WEARING NO CLOTHES COMPLETELY NO DRESS

HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

reply me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Wearing clothes is like being stuck in a capsule.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Its nice sometimes, other times I prefer to be snug in pretty clothes.


----------



## Sygma

Not really. Make that, nope I don't like it. Always wearing a boxer as a bare minimum


----------



## Macrosapien

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> I like being topless with (boy*) shorts on. Though being naked is alright... feels kinda... nakedy, I dunno. Too revealing is perhaps what I'm groping for (pun intended:wink. But I do sleep naked pretty much always.
> 
> * - sometimes
> 
> PS - No creeper PMs in response to this please and thank you.



PM on the way


----------



## Macrosapien

Naked...? Never.. as a man I love walking around with a t-shirt on with no pants or underwear, but but I like to wear shoes when I do this. nothing better than this and the image is just priceless. im joking about this, I dont think there is anything worst, as a man, to have a shirt on with no pants. lol. 

Well I usually am shirtless, for sure -- at all times in my house, around my house, outside, if I could walk around with my shirt off 24/7 I would. I used to only wear underwear in my house, and I mean briefs, as I didn't wear boxers. But now I don't wear underwear anymore, as a result, I usually have sweat pants or something like that on when I am inside. Maybe this was too much information. 

I do sleep naked sometimes, but I honestly cant just be hanging around in my house butt naked, walking around doing causal things with those parts hanging out. something just doesnt seem right about it LOL. Casually watching house of cards naked, casually making oatmeal naked, casually sitting on the couch with a cup of coffee, looking at the news with my junk smeared against the couch... just seems nasty. Yes.. we were born naked, and perhaps being naked is more natural to us as animals, but lets be real here, furniture and stuff was made for a contemporary sensibility when it comes to clothing. Maybe this is different with women, but a guy hanging out on a suede couch with his junk all over it, lol, just doesn't seem right. And the whole walking around naked, in my room, I am totally cool with it, unless I am doing any type of communications online with people, of course they wouldn't know I am naked, but, LOL that is so weird, just imagine you are talking to someone about something like philosophy or psychology and they are completely naked, and its a dude lol. aint that weird? Somethings are better done with clothes on


----------



## aef8234

Well duh.
Shame I can't do it in public.
Or at my house most of the time.


----------



## rambleonrose

niffer said:


> Do you like being naked? Do you like reclining in bed feeling like a statuesque Roman God? Please vote.


Very much so. Exactly like a statuesque Roman God.

*wishes I lived alone so I could recline in peace*


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Only in the bath.


----------



## HermioneG

When alone, yes. When around others, not so much.


----------



## Jaune

I love being naked at home, or only wearing underwear.


----------



## Fohra

Yes.

~{In Sexy Women Transparent Lingeries Sheer Mesh Panties Ladies G-String Underpants See-Through Gowns Lace Bralette Underwear Thongs V-string.}~


----------



## Tropes

Fohra said:


> Yes.
> 
> ~{In Sexy Women Transparent Lingeries Sheer Mesh Panties Ladies G-String Underpants See-Through Gowns Lace Bralette Underwear Thongs V-string.}~


So did C-string ever became a thing, since like, a decade ago?










I've wondered about some of those dresses where you can see so much of the hip on one side. Does that mean they are going commando, c-string or.... something else? IDK, a thong that starts from the armpits? something with glue?


----------



## pwowq

Yes.
I look better naked over covered in clothes.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Being naked is the best..


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy

No. I considered sleeping naked 'cuz I heard it's healthy but then... what if a robber comes in??? Or I have to get the door really quick? -_- I like to be prepared for random situations like that even if they don't happen often.


----------



## Introvertia

I'd be naked all the time if I could be alone at all times. Clothes feel blargh.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

I enjoy being naked. Moreover, I'm incredibly good at it.


----------



## TeamPB

If I wasn't such a fatass, I would love it :laughing:


----------



## Kaznos

Nope. My dick and ballsack swinging in whatever direction while moving around is rather uncomfortable. I like wearing my underpants, thank you.


----------



## pwowq

letsrunlikecrazy said:


> No. I considered sleeping naked 'cuz I heard it's healthy but then... what if a robber comes in??? Or I have to get the door really quick? -_- I like to be prepared for random situations like that even if they don't happen often.


That time a pair of medics busted my entrance door screaming "where are you"... yeah, they got the wrong adress and were flashing their lights at my naked sexy body.


----------



## stevieg306

I love it at home an no ones around


----------



## Richie148

stevieg306 said:


> I love it at home an no ones around


Me too. Bit modest otherwise.


----------



## Powermetal101

No


----------



## edten72

Sleeping naked is simply more comfortable.


----------



## Marcella

Yuck, no. I like clothes. I like them as a form of self-expression. I like that they provide support/shaping. I like clothes as a barrier between my butt and my couch. I really like clothes as a barrier between my butt and the seats on public transit. I like that clothes provide a level of personal, physical privacy that I can control.


----------



## crazitaco

I'm neutral towards it as long as I'm by myself.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Fully naked ? No - but I hate wearing pants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Of course, but within the environment that is safe and comfortable to me.


----------



## Voyageur

I like being naked, or near naked, around my house, yes! Clothes don't bother me, as I always prefer comfortable, well-fitting clothes instead of tight or otherwise constricting pieces, but I've just come to love the freedom that walking around with just a bra and nothing else affords me! I need the bra, though. My mammaries are best kept in a nice, secure breast harness.


----------

